# Sunday's Show and Tell. 11/22/20



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2020)

Happy pre Thanksgiving everyone.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2020)

Pete @onecatahula sells _*Accessories *_that I love; Dual Seiss lights, from Toledo OHIO
Packed like a true professional, and Cleo loves the box. Thanks again!












There are a few items here from Pete....


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 22, 2020)

Took a ride yesterday to grab this. I traditionally don’t mess with postwar bikes, but this ladies’ Monark-built Firestone Cruiser was too pimped out to pass up. Literally loaded with bells and whistles. Nice JC Higgins speedo. The DuPage-Pilot Compass is cool. Popped in some batteries and the Signal Grips function perfectly. I honestly can’t stop playing with them.


----------



## Sven (Nov 22, 2020)

My father passed down to me his 1982 Bridgestone Kabuki 12 Speed Super Sport. Its been sitting unused for over 20 years in his shed and later in his guestroom.  Just needs a little cleaning and lubing. The warranty,  I believe is well expired.







Here's a shot of my pop. 88 years old . Still gets around well. He can still  split wood using a sledge and splitting wedge, , as well as use a chainsaw. We cut ,split and stacked a bout 1/2 cord of wood that day while I was down visiting..


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 22, 2020)

reason for getting this pedal car last week i want to recreate a picture taken in 1948 of me and my cousin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Not the best pics and I'm not there to enjoy it but this showed up at the house this past week. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Nov 22, 2020)

This is it for the week, 1960's Japenese tin, flathead and dual carbs hot rod.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 22, 2020)

Some of you folks may have seen this killer ca. 95'/6' March-Davis  light roadster "The March"  that @kos22us found a few months back, I just had to see it back on wood wheels and natty rubber tires. 
So! I replaced the Columbia stamped leaf spring saddle which is also killer with a period original Hunt. Replaced the quilled bars / stem with a non-quilled setup of Kelly bars that looked the part and had been waiting for the perfect fitting bike. Found a set of wheels that looked the part and matched patina variation overall, added the set of Kokomo "New Oxford" tires and figured while I was going at it full on I would add a set of NOS "The Flexible" toe clips and fork coaster pegs. 
Why not right?


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 22, 2020)

I was able to get back one of the Hoefler trick bikes, it will be on display at at local transportation museum.

 I also worked out a trade for this American National mid 20’s pedal car, thank you Buck.

Bought and donated this 20-23 foot Christmas tree for the town of Dahlonega, Ga.  7th year my partner and I sponsored the tree.

My TOC bike rack has made it to the garage, I have to rearrange some bike but love the way it’s turned out.
-mike


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2020)

It’s vintage for a mountain bike at least, but I am extremely happy to have found this. 97 Gary Fisher Aquila marketplace find for $75.00. This is going to be my long distance trail bike next year. Nothing like a real steel frame!


----------



## REC (Nov 22, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Pete @onecatahula sells _*Accessories *_that I love; Dual Seiss lights, from Toledo OHIO
> Packed like a true professional, and Cleo loves the box. Thanks again!
> View attachment 1305233
> 
> ...



It appears that Cleo is of the opinion that when you order a box for him, it should not have stuff in it when it arrives - it should be open box, invite kitty in immediately. While it is his opinion that getting him new boxes is great, this idea of having to wait until you empty the box is a loss of prime cat-nap opportunity time.  He asks that you keep this in mind as catnaps are a vital item in the cat / bike owner life.

REC 
( and Pete does sell some really cool stuff....)


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 22, 2020)

A couple of Delta Christmas lights


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 22, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I was able to get back one of the Hoefler trick bikes, it will be on display at at local transportation museum.
> 
> I also worked out a trade for this American National mid 20’s pedal car, thank you Buck.
> 
> ...



Love that green ranger!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2020)

Bought on ebay this last week.


----------



## JLF (Nov 22, 2020)

Since I turned my 1950’s Monark into a Klunker I figured I should pick up a copy of this book and learn something.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2020)

I also got a book this week (amongst some other things).
A fantastic documentation of the history of cycling on the island of Mallorca. 
A truly wonderful gift from my friend Jaume......




It came along with this fantastic genuine team time-trial race Jersey from my friend Jordi.....




I just need to make myself a little more aerodynamic to do it justice, lol!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2020)

JLF said:


> Since I turned my 1950’s Monark into a Klunker I figured I should pick up a copy of this book and learn something.
> 
> View attachment 1305494



Looks like an interesting read,  might have to find myself a copy.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 22, 2020)

I’ve seen newspaper boy wagons, but never a newspaper sled!!
Also picked up this Chief scooter...


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 22, 2020)

Picked this up today now trying to figure out what I found


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 22, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> I’ve seen newspaper boy wagons, but never a newspaper sled!!




Wow, two fantastic sleds on the CABE this week!  Very nice Alan.


----------



## JLF (Nov 22, 2020)

...and about that Monark Klunker build.  Almost too small to mention.  I bought this week custom made (BEEFY) front & rear New Departure fitment axle nuts.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2020)

Bought this last night. I can't wait to get it!






Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Or TEXT my cell at 1-509-230-0613

Because of living in the mountains I can't get phone calls or listen to my voice mail on my cell phone. It sucks but that's the way it is living where there are few cell phone towers around. For some reason texting works. Make no sense to me?


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 22, 2020)

The Texas trip is unloaded! Now the cleaning begins! 12 hour round trip yesterday, 16 bikes. I'm getting to old for this stuff


----------



## John G04 (Nov 22, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> The Texas trip is unloaded! Now the cleaning begins! 12 hour round trip yesterday, 16 bikes. I'm getting to old for this stuff
> 
> View attachment 1305700
> 
> View attachment 1305701




Nice haul!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 22, 2020)

Had a busy week hit up a small sale and scored this Snap on tool box . A few smalls , I love this leather tool box never seen one . Got these nos grips and a must needed delta light from @kirk thomas . But my favorite item is this Wald rear basket , Sean / @stezell saw where I was looking for one . Perfect for hauling . Very Grateful!


----------



## kreika (Nov 22, 2020)

Been wanting a Colson in an unusual color for awhile. They really did have some of the coolest  color combos in my opinion. This happened while giving advice about Mercury’s. Go figure. Want to thank George for putting up with some drama and an excellent packaging job!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 22, 2020)

kreika said:


> Been wanting a Colson in an unusual color for awhile. They really did have some of the coolest  color combos in my opinion. This happened while giving advice about Mercury’s. Go figure. Want to thank George for putting up with some drama and an excellent packaging job!
> 
> View attachment 1305709
> 
> ...



Now that is nice !


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 22, 2020)

kreika said:


> Been wanting a Colson in an unusual color for awhile. They really did have some of the coolest  color combos in my opinion. This happened while giving advice about Mercury’s. Go figure. Want to thank George for putting up with some drama and an excellent packaging job!
> 
> View attachment 1305709
> 
> ...



Nice looking bike !


----------



## Nashman (Nov 22, 2020)

kreika said:


> Been wanting a Colson in an unusual color for awhile. They really did have some of the coolest  color combos in my opinion. This happened while giving advice about Mercury’s. Go figure. Want to thank George for putting up with some drama and an excellent packaging job!
> 
> View attachment 1305709
> 
> ...



KILLER!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm waiting for this one in the mail, I just bought it on ebay. I'll get you some better photos when I get it. They sold Schwinn built bicycles with the Ace badge.


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 22, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I was able to get back one of the Hoefler trick bikes, it will be on display at at local transportation museum.
> 
> I also worked out a trade for this American National mid 20’s pedal car, thank you Buck.
> 
> ...



That's great the trick bike will be on display for people to enjoy, such a great piece of history


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 22, 2020)

Finally got the Shelby/Hiawatha rideable today so I went to the beach


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 22, 2020)

kreika said:


> Been wanting a Colson in an unusual color for awhile. They really did have some of the coolest  color combos in my opinion. This happened while giving advice about Mercury’s. Go figure. Want to thank George for putting up with some drama and an excellent packaging job!
> 
> View attachment 1305709
> 
> ...



Congrats...... Now that’s a killer Colson!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> Finally got the Shelby/Hiawatha rideable today so I went to the beach View attachment 1305808
> View attachment 1305809
> 
> View attachment 1305810



Cool bi.... wait mermaids? That's hot!!!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 23, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> Finally got the Shelby/Hiawatha rideable today so I went to the beach View attachment 1305808
> View attachment 1305809
> 
> View attachment 1305810



That picture is SUPER cool, even some Babes and mermaids. Printworthy for a Calendar or anything!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 23, 2020)

kreika said:


> Been wanting a Colson in an unusual color for awhile. They really did have some of the coolest  color combos in my opinion. This happened while giving advice about Mercury’s. Go figure. Want to thank George for putting up with some drama and an excellent packaging job!
> 
> View attachment 1305709
> 
> ...



Nice matching with the rubber. Good man Chris, You have the eye.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2020)

kreika said:


> Been wanting a Colson in an unusual color for awhile. They really did have some of the coolest  color combos in my opinion. This happened while giving advice about Mercury’s. Go figure. Want to thank George for putting up with some drama and an excellent packaging job!
> 
> View attachment 1305709
> 
> ...



You finally pulled the trigger! Congrats!!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 23, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> You finally pulled the trigger! Congrats!!



Hey Mike,  If you let me off the hook for your Birthday bar bill ( in Canuck funds) maybe I'll save up for a Colson. If I could find an example like Chris did, I may even consider selling a Schwinn? I will need the cash as my money tree is frozen.  Ha!!   Bob


----------



## jrapoza (Dec 11, 2020)

Do you live in Toledo, OH.  I am looking for someone to pick something up for me.  Thank you, Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 11, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Bought on ebay this last week.
> 
> I aquired this one as well last week
> View attachment 1305476


----------

